# Appliances



## sedgee24 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello all,
Can anyone tell me if my electrical appliances e.g washing machine,fridge etc.. will be ok to bring with us to cyprus.Is the voltage the same?

Regards......


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sedgee24 said:


> Hello all,
> Can anyone tell me if my electrical appliances e.g washing machine,fridge etc.. will be ok to bring with us to cyprus.Is the voltage the same?
> 
> Regards......


Yes, all of your appliances will work here.


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

yes you can take electrical items with you voltage the same and they use 3 pin sockets like ours
i would advise you take as many as you can as they will cost more to buy their than here aswell at least that is what i am led to believe


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes on the whole the good quality known brands are more expensive here than in the UK.


----------



## sedgee24 (Sep 4, 2010)

That's a relief because I have got all the appliances we will need so that will save us money and that's what I like ha!

Regards..


----------

